# Good Military Memoirs/Non-fiction Accounts.



## Aidan (Dec 23, 2012)

This is what I have read thus far. I prefer Special Operations books but others will due just fine.

The Heart and the Fist
The Unforgiving Minute
Rogue Warrior (Just for laughs)
SEAL Team Six
Inside SEAL Team Six
No Easy Day
Inside Delta Force
The Only Thing Worth Dying For
One Bullet Away
Generation Kill
American Sniper
The Finishing School


----------



## asewland (Dec 23, 2012)

I have two books that I recently that would make this list:
That Others May Live by Jack Brehm
The Mission, The Men, and Me by Pete Blaber


----------



## asewland (Dec 23, 2012)

*read


----------



## AWP (Dec 23, 2012)

Um....there are already a few threads on this topic out there.

And at 16, how do you rate "good?" Easy to ready? Entertaining? Factual? What is your criteria for "good"?


----------



## Aidan (Dec 24, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Um....there are already a few threads on this topic out there.
> 
> And at 16, how do you rate "good?" Easy to ready? Entertaining? Factual? What is your criteria for "good"?


Factual and informative are my two main criteria. Readability isn't a problem for me. I wouldn't mind reading some more officers memoirs since that is what I am most interested in pursuing. Most of those books up there were written by NCOs.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2012)

I find it interesting that at 16 you have the professional acumen in military special operations to make a wise crack about the autobiography of the officer who stood up SEAL Team 6.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 24, 2012)

policemedic said:


> I find it interesting that at 16 you have the professional acumen in military special operations to make a wise crack about the autobiography of the officer who stood up SEAL Team 6.


I read a lot because I want to learn... That is why I'm on this sight in the first place.


----------



## Hillclimb (Dec 24, 2012)

Aidan said:


> I read a lot because I want to learn... That is why I'm on this sight in the first place.


 
SA. Let me help you with that. :blkeye:

Google acumen, re-read your post, then re-read Policemedic's post. The manner in which you took to reading Richard Marcinko's book in is probably what Policemedic is talking about(just for laughs). That is probably still one of my favorite military non-fiction books of all time, and I believe the first one I ever read. Its worth more than 'just for laughs.'


----------



## walra107 (Dec 24, 2012)

Not to add onto the dogpile (and I am certainly no expert) but since you are interested in pursuing the officer path,  you might not want to count out any book written by the enlisted/NCO/SNCO perspective...In fact that point of view will be the MOST beneficial to you if/when you get to where you want to go. On that same note, Non-SOF related books are just as informative to somebody in your shoes, there may be a time(since you're only 16) when you decide SOF might not be your route, research and take in the whole picture...Good luck, and lock that Situational Awareness in, I may not be one of these badass guys with the colored tags under their names, but I do understand SA and its benefit. Luckily you are young enough to correct these things.

...And I won't even comment on the (just for laughs) about Rogue Warrior....but I think you've been warned


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 24, 2012)

Aidan said:


> This is what I have read thus far. I prefer Special Operations books but others will *due* just fine.l


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2012)

Aidan said:


> Factual and informative are my two main criteria. Readability isn't a problem for me. I wouldn't mind reading some more officers memoirs since that is what I am most interested in pursuing. Most of those books up there were written by NCOs.


 
Right there is where you show your ignorance about the military.

I'm not going to beat you up, but you have a lot to learn. As to factual accuracy, one book on your list has at least one allegedly fictitious passage. Another probably shouldn't have been written and has numerous factual errors in it. At least one more has several passages that offer a narrow-minded (tunnel vision) view of certain events within it.

Because I'm a nice guy, or try to be, go look at these threads:

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/military-leaders-reading-lists.12746/

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/recommended-reading-list-for-army-wannabes.3767/


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 24, 2012)

If you want to read a memoir written by an officer, pre-order General McChrystal's book, My Share of the Task, which will be released on/about 07JAN13. I suspect that it will be very, very good. It also has the side benefit of not being a sell-out, OPSEC-violating, NDA-disregarding, I-need-it-for-my-ego tell-all like many of the books already mentioned because it was cleared with the appropriate agencies prior to publication.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 24, 2012)

I'm currently reading "Fearless" by the always-incredible Eric Blehm. Its the story of deceased DEVGRU member Adam Brown and his absolutely incredible life story. He overcame drug addiction and jail to become a Navy SEAL, then lost an eye in a freak training accident. Despite all that, he re-trained himself how to do everything with his left and no peripheral vision and earned a coveted spot in a DEVGRU squadron.  Even after losing some fingers on his right hand due to a freak accident, he still perseveres. His story is absolutely incredible and I think every wannabe should read it. Hell, every American citizen should read it!


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2012)

Deathy McDeath said:


> I'm currently reading "Fearless" by the always-incredible Eric Blehm. Its the story of deceased DEVGRU member Adam Brown and his absolutely incredible life story. He overcame drug addiction and jail to become a Navy SEAL, then lost an eye in a freak training accident AND lost some fingers on his shooting hand. Despite all that, he re-trained himself how to do everything with his left and no peripheral vision and earned a coveted spot in a DEVGRU squadron. His story is absolutely incredible and I think every wannabe should read it. Hell, every American citizen should read it!


 
It is a good book. I like how he was still using after BUD/S and another SEAL covered for him. If you take Fearless and Bissonette's book you'll have a decent idea of what DEVGRU selection consists of.


----------



## Salt USMC (Dec 24, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> It is a good book. I like how he was still using after BUD/S and another SEAL covered for him. If you take Fearless and Bissonette's book you'll have a decent idea of what DEVGRU selection consists of.


Indeed.  Adam Brown could've been just another "Wow, he had so much potential, too bad he got into drugs" case.  Instead, with a little help from family and friends, overcame those internal demons to rise to the top.  I guess sometimes its just a case of wanting something badly enough.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 24, 2012)

Hillclimb said:


> SA. Let me help you with that. :blkeye:
> 
> Google acumen, re-read your post, then re-read Policemedic's post. The manner in which you took to reading Richard Marcinko's book in is probably what Policemedic is talking about(just for laughs). That is probably still one of my favorite military non-fiction books of all time, and I believe the first one I ever read. Its worth more than 'just for laughs.'


Oh yeah there is no doubt that Rogue Warrior is one of the most incredible military accounts that I have ever read. It is just that I read SEAL Team Six by Howard Wasdin first and he ripped on Dick Marcinko a lot. Plus I had already played the Rogue Warrior video game which was laughable so I had some biases going into the book. It is true that I bought it because I thought it would be funny; however, I did get more out of it than just laughs. And P.S. I know what acumen means but I googled it just for you: The ability to make good judgments and quick decisions, typically in a particular domain: "business acumen".


----------



## Aidan (Dec 24, 2012)

walra107 said:


> Not to add onto the dogpile (and I am certainly no expert) but since you are interested in pursuing the officer path, you might not want to count out any book written by the enlisted/NCO/SNCO perspective...In fact that point of view will be the MOST beneficial to you if/when you get to where you want to go. On that same note, Non-SOF related books are just as informative to somebody in your shoes, there may be a time(since you're only 16) when you decide SOF might not be your route, research and take in the whole picture...Good luck, and lock that Situational Awareness in, I may not be one of these badass guys with the colored tags under their names, but I do understand SA and its benefit. Luckily you are young enough to correct these things.
> 
> ...And I won't even comment on the (just for laughs) about Rogue Warrior....but I think you've been warned


Y





Freefalling said:


> Right there is where you show your ignorance about the military.
> 
> I'm not going to beat you up, but you have a lot to learn. As to factual accuracy, one book on your list has at least one allegedly fictitious passage. Another probably shouldn't have been written and has numerous factual errors in it. At least one more has several passages that offer a narrow-minded (tunnel vision) view of certain events within it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, honestly. I am only sixteen and don't have a lot of knowledge and I would rather embarrass myself on an online forum than in front of my friends or god forbid actual veterans. I want to learn and you all should worry about being _dicks_ to me as long as it is for the purpose of my own much needed education. Thanks and Merry Christmas Eve.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2012)

Aidan said:


> I want to learn and you all should worry about being _dicks_ to me as long as it is for the purpose of my own much needed education. Thanks and Merry Christmas Eve.


 
Excuse me?


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2012)

The more I think about it, the more I realize that you have a lot of growing up to do. I went back in this thread to find evidence of dickitude and to be honest, Sally, it really wasn't that bad. I'm especially irritated that I tried to help you, that I took about 5-10 minutes out of my day to help, and how did you repay me?

By calling me a dick. Awesome.

16...I remember that age so long ago, being a know-it-all myself. The difference between you and I, and most on this board, is that we generally kept that to ourselves, maybe showed our ignorance to our friends, but that was about it. The concept of going up to a group of vets with the attitude you've displayed never factored into my decision making process. I guess you could say I had a certain level of acumen when dealing with people.

You need thick skin. Not thicker skin, but thick skin, because it is clear by your butt-hurt response your psyche is fragile, like tissue paper or a spider's web. I want to believe that you have promise, but your willingness to act all tough and like a keyboard commando...I just don't think you'd call any of us a dick to our faces. Kudos to you for your Marcinko-like use of the Emerson CQC keyboard. BAM! I are eviscerated. lullz

So, here's how this ends. I'm dropping a 72-hour banhammer on you and discussing this with the rest of the staff to see if it should be a little more..."prolonged."

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 24, 2012)

Aidan said:


> This is what I have read thus far. I prefer Special Operations books but others will due just fine.
> 
> The Heart and the Fist
> The Unforgiving Minute
> ...


Have you read the Bible? I am sure there is a passage saying respect your elders. If you show up on our radar again you will be ban. Merry F'n Christmas clown


----------



## AWP (Dec 28, 2012)

Alright folks, Aidan has returned from his ban and professing "Failure to proof read" (my paraphrase) as the reason for his post. Given that I'm prone to missing words when I type, I'm going to let this one pass. Aidan is "unbanned" as it were and I'm reopening this thread. I will leave our previous posts, just in case A) this happens again and B) maybe some lurking wannabe out there will learn from it. One word can make a difference.

As for Aidan, and you'll also see this via PM, you would be well advised to read more, post less, and use the Search feature at the top right corner. Also take the time to manually scroll through the archived posts (those not on Page 1 of that subforum) to see if you can find what you are looking for.

You're on thin ice. Jump up and down, skate, or be all ninja-like....your choice.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry guys messed up. I didn't proof read and have made a total ass of myself as a result. I have the utmost respect for all of you. Thanks for the second chance, I promise you guys won't regret it.

Sincerely,
Aidan


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 28, 2012)

It happens.  The good news is, in a couple of weeks it will be completely forgotten about.  Welcome (back) to the site.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 28, 2012)

Aidan...I too am an avid reader of military non-fiction; I would encourage you to broaden your horizons a bit and not limit yourself to purely "post nine-eleven" books. Quite honestly it was the books I read in high school, written by Vietnam veterans that convinced me that I needed to serve my country before moving into the business world. A few titles that I still read from time to time:

- _Chickenhawk_ - by Robert Mason
_- The Five Fingers_ - By Gayle Rivers - (written as fiction, (and it likely is, but someday I will have to ask the forum their thoughts on this book)
_- Rangers at War: LRRP's in Vietnam_, by Shelby L. Stanton

There are many more, but these are a great start. Good luck!


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 29, 2012)

FF, thanks for re-opening this.

Aidan, don't fuck this up.

Military non-fiction and memoirs are very important glimpses into the military.  Some of it is chest thumping but there is still some information to be gleaned from it.

I tend towards the muted and understated.

Some of my favorites happen to be authored by Major Bruce Norton.  He was a recon Corpsman in VN who became a Marine Major.

(1)  *One Tough Marine* , about 1stSgt Donald Hamblen.  Korean and VN veteran.  Wounded on a parachute jump.  Leg amputated.  Fought to be re-instated back into Force Recon.  Became a MACV/SOG advisor, 30 months of unbroken combat, w/ a LEG PROSTHESIS.  Amazing life story.  

(2)  _*Sergeant Major, US Marines*_, about SgtMaj Maurice Jacques, 30 years in the Corps, infantry/recon, Korea and VN veteran.

Good reads.  No chest thumping or glorification.


----------



## digrar (Dec 29, 2012)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> - _Chickenhawk_ - by Robert Mason


 
I'd second that book, good read.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 30, 2012)

Chickenhawk was the book that made me want to join the RNZAF as an Iroquois pilot and not the fast jet stuff everyone else wanted to do.


----------



## Jettie (Jan 2, 2013)

Honour Thy Mother and Thy Father. And clean your room and do some volunteer work, Aidan.


----------



## Confederate Son (Apr 20, 2013)

American Soldier- General Tommy Franks

Not much on the SOF side of the business but I found it interesting.


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> American Soldier- General Tommy Franks
> 
> Not much on the SOF side of the business but I found it interesting.


 
I read that book. Between it and others I don't have a positive opinion of GEN Franks.


----------



## Confederate Son (Apr 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I read that book. Between it and others I don't have a positive opinion of GEN Franks.


I fully expected that reaction. Given the skill and charachter of some of the more recent higher up's I don't completely disagree with it either. I will say I had the opportunity to hear him speak in person in 04' and he came off far more humble..


----------



## AWP (Apr 21, 2013)

Confederate Son said:


> I fully expected that reaction. Given the skill and charachter of some of the more recent higher up's I don't completely disagree with it either. I will say I had the opportunity to hear him speak in person in 04' and he came off far more humble..


 
http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/worst-military-decisions-in-history.4572/

He comes across as humble and a good guy, and he may well be, but those traits don't always result in qualities like leadership, ability, intelligence, and character.


----------



## Confederate Son (Apr 21, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/worst-military-decisions-in-history.4572/
> 
> He comes across as humble and a good guy, and he may well be, but those traits don't always result in qualities like leadership, ability, intelligence, and character.



Thanks for the link. I think Jabs comment that he wrote the book too early was spot on. Again.. I don't disagree at all with you or the other posts that highlight his mistakes. ESPECIALLY where the events of Tora Bora are concerned.


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Apr 21, 2013)

Agreed with 8654 on the important glimpse aspect, a lot of useful information can be derived from these books. Some units will even have you read up on certain books if its your first time in country, such as "Bear went over the mountain".


----------



## Yoshi (Oct 1, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/worst-military-decisions-in-history.4572/
> 
> He comes across as humble and a good guy, and he may well be, but those traits don't always result in qualities like leadership, ability, intelligence, and character.


Is the link above archived somewhere? I am getting a does not exist page.


----------



## AWP (Oct 1, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> Is the link above archived somewhere? I am getting a does not exist page.


 
It seems to have disappeared.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 5, 2013)

Masters of Chaos is a good read.

I haven't seen this book listed anywhere on the read list but I stumbled on it while training for deployment way back in 2007.  I enjoyed it and it gave really good insight to life as an advisor.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 5, 2013)

"Lest We Forget" is coming out on Dec. 15th, mark your calendars...


----------

